# Elusively resurrected halloween stores



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

How does one find out where the insta-Halloween stores are going to be? You know the halloween costume/props places etc that just sort of appear in empty stores. 

I'm in N. Virginia if anyone knows of one anywhere up here.

Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Two of the largest have store locators on their sites.
Spirit Halloween
http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/storeLocation.searchForm
Halloween Express
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/store_locator.php?osCsid=fbf4207f2cbfbdabc0aac415ea569e77


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks. I had found Spirit Halloween shortly after posting. Silly me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There's also Halloween Adventure - not sure if they are near you.

http://www.halloweenadventure.com/


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I just got a new one by me called Halloween costume warehouse


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm, seems a no go for either the warehouse or halloween adventure... unless I wanted to drive all the way to Maryland. Virginia's kinda useless sometimes...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just spotted a Halloween Adventure store 1 mile from my home. Yippppppppppeeeeee. Not sure when it will open as the truck loads of merchandise just showed up yesterday. The Now Hiring sign is up as well.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Black Cat said:


> Just spotted a Halloween Adventure store 1 mile from my home. Yippppppppppeeeeee. Not sure when it will open as the truck loads of merchandise just showed up yesterday. The Now Hiring sign is up as well.


The opened up a store in Erie too. First time for them here. Some different stuff but very pricey IMO. I've seen the same merchandise at other stores for considerably less, but....it's another place to hit for the day-after sales.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have several around me - I like to just browse and look at all the cool stuff because as jdubbya said, some stuff is expensive.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I was gonna say, the Spirit stores are all over NoVa (my nearest one is the Dulles Town Center mall). Some of the others are more out of reach. There's a store, Halloween Adventure I think, not too far from where the MD RenFaire is too... might have to check that out one of the days I'm out doing the rennie thing.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ooooh... RenFaire. As if I wasn't in enough trouble with halloween festivities and herp shows, now RenFaire is back. Anyway, Dulles TC isn't that far off. There's usually one over at Fair Oaks mall, but it's never worth much more than screaming kids... is there a term for people that are afraid of unhinged kids in public places? That's me.

Still, at this point I think I've got as much inspiration as me and my budget can stand...


----------

